

Tig 2.0 (and 2.0.1) - Watabou
http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/NEWS.html
I have been using tig for a long time now and love it. Some nice changes for the 2.0 release.<p>By the way, if you have a .tigrc, it will likely break. Check out &quot;man tigrc&quot; for how to set options in tig 2.0.<p>Here is my tigrc: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;anonymous&#x2F;11445566
======
Watabou
I have been using tig for a long time now and love it. Some nice changes for
the 2.0 release like mouse support and completion in the prompt.

By the way, if you have a .tigrc, it will likely break. Check out "man tigrc"
for how to set options in tig 2.0.

If you install it with homebrew like I did, be sure to pass in the --with-docs
flag to generate man manpages like so:

brew install tig --with-docs

Here is my tigrc:
[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/11445566](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/11445566)

